# "Michelin Primacy MXV4" vs "Michelin Pilot HX MXM4" on 2006 Passat



## amur (May 28, 2009)

Went to Discount Tire to replace 2 of my tire on my 06 Passat. I did some research on tirerack before I went there. I asked for the Primacy MXV4 since it got good reputation and review. 2 hour later, when I pick up the car. It turned out DT put 2 Michelin Pilot HX MXM4 (93 not the OEM 97) . I shown them the invoice and they agreed they put on wrong tires. They searched the inventory and they don't have the MXV4 in stock. They said they can order them and the tires will be in stock on Monday. During the time, they said the MXM4 is luxury and more expensive than the MXV4 (They did show me the price. MXV4 $141 and MXM4 $166). They said I can keep the MXM4 if I decide not to go with the MXV4.
I wonder if anyone have experience of these two tire, which one is better for the passat. Seems the MXM4 ((215/55/R16 97H) is the OEM tire.
Thanks,


----------

